# any one going to cubing usa heartland championship



## jam66150 (Jan 22, 2018)

i'm thinking of going


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 27, 2018)

I expect that plenty of people will go to the Heartland Championships


----------



## Tyler Robinson (Feb 2, 2018)

I’m going


----------



## biscuit (Feb 19, 2018)

Registration for the Heartlands Regional Championship closes in 9 days. We have a great competition planned and we hope some of you can come on out!

This post also doubles as a reveal for our logo, designed by the talented @Sarah86


----------

